# Anyone have or sell zoo med mite off?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

need it ASAP! anyone?


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

go to your local, cambridge reptiles should sell it as most rep stores carry it


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

they didt have any - got some now though!!!!!


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Didnt work for me and i retreated several times.


----------



## Buriram (Jul 17, 2006)

*Viper & Vine*

We sell Zoo Med 'Mite Off' / Four Paws 'Protector' and probably the best one on the market without prescription: Beaphar's IVERMECTIN BASED 'Insect Spray'. I would like to point out though that anyone buying ivermectin should be extremely careful about any wastage as ivermectin has an undetrmined active life and therefore could prove dangerous for the environment if poured down a plug hole for example!


----------

